# >>>The Official 2013 H20i TT GTG Roll Call<<<



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well its that time of the year to start making your plans, booking your rooms and worrying about what you need to get ready by September! I'll keep this updated as we go on and the event gets closer. If this years event is anything like last years we should have an even better turn out! So spread the word and let anyone with a TT know! 
While none of this is set in stone yet, this is a good idea of whats to come
Date: 9/28/2013
Time: 5:30pm
Location: Rose's on 94th (same as last year)


This year I'm thinking of (gasp) splitting up the cars so we have all of the "stanced" cars and "race" cars split up:laugh:. One type on one side of an isle and vice versa. Both rows facing the other. Thoughts?


Now onto the fun stuff
*Everyone who plans to attend please follow this format*
1)Quote the last current post so we can get an approximate number of those attending!
2)Add your name to the list! (if needed add more numbers)



MKI TT
1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Phil
5)Dmitry
6)Ben (if I'm in the country)
7)Seth 
8) Luc
9)Robert
10) Tory
11)214dub
12)elgringogilleo
13)kyle
14)Dacabrioguy
15)Jarred
16)alfred
17)Brie
18)Mike
19)Mark

MKII TT
1)GirlyGirlRacing
2)Bull30
3)RisR32
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)
I'll also be posting a link in the MKII forum so they can join in and keep up to date with the news. If anyone has any suggestions comments or concerns post them up so we can all make this the best TT GTG yet!
-James


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> *MKI TT*
> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)
> ...


I'll be there!!!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Why isn't my name on the list yet chief?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Why isn't my name on the list yet chief?


My b ill just add you all that I know will be there lmao


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)Doug
> 4)Noah
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

Today 11:13 AMPLAYED TT
Originally Posted by PLAYED TT 
1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I swear I'll do my best to make it this time haha. I may be on a different continent during that time though...

1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Ben I don't want excuses lol


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Neb said:


> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)Doug
> 4)Noah
> ...


This will be my first time going, looking forward to it.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm about 90% on making the trip, as long as nothing comes up. So count me in: 

1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)Seth 
9) Luc
10)


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

I will be there. No TT tho


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I will be there. No TT tho


You get to park in the "spectator" section:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> You get to park in the "*Awesome Spectator*" section:laugh:


fixed


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

Adding this to the consolidated list in the H2o forum. And I'll swing by although if all goes well I'll have the GTI and the TT will be resting at home


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> fixed


I'm joining the peanut gallery I hear there's a beverage stand w/ Bluepoint sponsorship :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> I'm joining the peanut gallery I hear there's a beverage stand w/ Bluepoint sponsorship :beer:


:laugh: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)Seth 
9) Luc
10)Robert

I'm not sure what group my car falls into"stanced" cars and "race". But I'll be there!

Robert


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

meechelle said:


> Adding this to the consolidated list in the H2o forum. And I'll swing by although if all goes well I'll have the GTI and the TT will be resting at home


Danke :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Where's everyone staying ? Specific hotel?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

94 days and 8 hours bump


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> This year I'm thinking of (gasp) splitting up the cars so we have all of the "stanced" cars and "race" cars split up:laugh:. One type on one side of an isle and vice versa. Both rows facing the other. Thoughts?


so one row will have oil stains everywhere and the other flaking rubber and paint chips haha


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> so one row will have oil stains everywhere and the other flaking rubber and paint chips haha


I like where this is going. Ill have the hazmat crew on call to clean up after us :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Updated the list. I know there are more of you out thereopcorn:


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)Seth 
9) Luc
10)Robert
11)Sarah


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hibiscus_girl said:


> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)Doug
> 4)Noah
> ...


+1 lol


----------



## DerekCaven (Feb 24, 2011)

If my 225 hasnt sold by then, Ill be there.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DerekCaven said:


> If my 225 hasnt sold by then, Ill be there.


-+1


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks like I'll be in the country :beer: Can't wait!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Neb said:


> Looks like I'll be in the country :beer: Can't wait!


Damn right you will be :beer:


----------



## Jencrazii (Jun 17, 2013)

PLAYED TT said:


> Well its that time of the year to start making your plans, booking your rooms and worrying about what you need to get ready by September! I'll keep this updated as we go on and the event gets closer. If this years event is anything like last years we should have an even better turn out! So spread the word and let anyone with a TT know!
> While none of this is set in stone yet, this is a good idea of whats to come
> Date: 9/28/2013
> Time: 5:30pm
> ...


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

H20i is a massive VAG show in Ocean City Maryland on the last weekend of September. Basically the blocks are numbered from 1-140+ The store/restaurant is called Roses' and it's at 94th :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Woot its official https://www.facebook.com/pages/H2O-International/76587217830


----------



## GirlieGirlRacing (May 1, 2010)

Ill be there again with my Mk2 TTS  can't wait to see you all!


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Woot its official https://www.facebook.com/pages/H2O-International/76587217830


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I swear I'll make an appearance one of these years!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

GirlieGirlRacing said:


> Ill be there again with my Mk2 TTS  can't wait to see you all!


:thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> I swear I'll make an appearance one of these years!


Do what Alex did and that one year and fly out!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Just sucks classes will be started already. 

Looked at the map, so is it on like an island? Road going over the water looks awesome.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Just sucks classes will be started already.
> 
> Looked at the map, so is it on like an island? Road going over the water looks awesome.


Yeah OCMD is on an island. And who cares about classes lol


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Do what Alex did and that one year and fly out!


Lol I actually wouldnt mind the drive one bit, and Im confident the TT would make it there and back in one piece! I just havent made any arrangements nor have I gone before to know what arrangements to make/where to stay/sleep! :beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Tempes_TT said:


> Lol I actually wouldnt mind the drive one bit, and Im confident the TT would make it there and back in one piece! I just havent made any arrangements nor have I gone before to know what arrangements to make/where to stay/sleep! :beer:


There's a section of the forum dedicated to h20. People usually post recommendations and such.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> And who cares about classes lol


:beer: 

I'll be there. Summer never ends.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

FatAce said:


> :beer:
> 
> Summer never ends.


The luxuries of a university.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

FatAce said:


> :beer:
> 
> I'll be there. Summer never ends.


Same. Sort of. All the drunk nights blend together. GPA's don't matter anymore


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Soooo should I have booked and figured everything out by now?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

lucpost said:


> Soooo should I have booked and figured everything out by now?


Youre a month or two late


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> Youre a month or two late


shieet


----------



## 214dub (Jun 6, 2008)

Im in ill be there


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Don't forget to add your names to the list.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

I'll be there. Sign me up.


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

Will be there so sign me up - 2013 TTRS


----------



## Letter K (Jan 8, 2011)

I should be there, mk1 TT (kyle)


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Just booked my hotel room at the flamingo. It's goin down! :beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

FatAce said:


> Just booked my hotel room at the flamingo. It's goin down! :beer:


need a roommate?


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll be there! My first time. Put me on da listtt.


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Hotel Is booked 


Finally


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Dont forget to add your names:sly:
Copy and paste



*MKI TT*
1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)Seth 
9) Luc
10)Robert





*MKII TT*
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## 99silvrA4 (Jun 4, 2007)

MKI TT
1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Noah 
5)Phil
6)Dmitry
7)Ben (if I'm in the country)
8)Seth 
9) Luc
10)Robert
11) Tory


MKII TT
1)
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)
9)
10)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

99silvrA4 said:


> MKI TT
> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)Doug
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## hibiscus_girl (May 7, 2013)

well somehow my name got lost on the list. put me back up there


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

hibiscus_girl said:


> well somehow my name got lost on the list. put me back up there


 Sorry it's hard to keep track and update when nobody adds themselves ha


----------



## jcrineer (Jul 16, 2012)

New to the TT game but I'll be there no doubt; 

MKI TT 
1)James 
2)Mike 
3)Doug 
4)Phil 
5)Dmitry 
6)Ben (if I'm in the country) 
7)Seth 
8) Luc 
9)Robert 
10) Tory 
11)FatAce 
12)214dub 
13)elgringogilleo 
14)kyle 
15)Dacabrioguy 
16)Jarred 
17)


----------



## QUA-TT-RO (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything is booked and ready! 


MKI TT 
1)James 
2)Mike 
3)Doug 
4)Phil 
5)Dmitry 
6)Ben (if I'm in the country) 
7)Seth 
8) Luc 
9)Robert 
10) Tory 
11)FatAce 
12)214dub 
13)elgringogilleo 
14)kyle 
15)Dacabrioguy 
16)Jarred 
17)alfred


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## xNICE TTS (Aug 9, 2013)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> Everything is booked and ready!
> 
> 
> MKI TT
> ...


 18)Brie 

Working on getting an enclosed carrier with other West Coasters to ship our cars there. I will be there with or without the Mk1


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

QUA-TT-RO said:


> Everything is booked and ready!
> 
> 
> MKI TT
> ...


 17)Brie 


I am 2) Mike


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Finally booked my hotel. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

So is anyone actually registering


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

The show was 'meh' last year, I may just hit up the Saturday BBQ only. Same cars and way more chill :thumbup:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I havent gone to the show itself in 3 years lmao....same cars just about every year. Besides you see it all on the strip anyway


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Where is everyone staying? 

I'll be on 31st street at the flamingo.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Doug, Phil, Noahs' spirit and I are on 67'th


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Flamingo.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug, Phil, Noahs' spirit and I are on 67'th


:beer::laugh::beer:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> :beer::laugh::beer:


Im opening a beer for you friday night...you had better finish it by monday:laugh:


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

FatAce said:


> Where is everyone staying?
> 
> I'll be on 31st street at the flamingo.


I'm at Castle in the Sand on 37th :beer:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Doug, Phil, Noahs' spirit and I are on 67'th


lol


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

I am staying at the Maridel Motel on 42nd. Should be a pretty fun location.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Less then 20 days


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

official crunch time.


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

DougLoBue said:


> official crunch time.


Ain't that the truth. Sucks waiting for a shop to get **** done too.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

FatAce said:


> Ain't that the truth. Sucks waiting for a shop to get **** done too.


I decided to skip the shop. I'd DIY'ing body work and paint. This is sure to be interesting... again


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

FatAce said:


> Ain't that the truth. Sucks waiting for a shop to get **** done too.


I hear you on that one.. oh wells at least they're moving stuff out of the way so I can go lower


----------



## bull30 (Jun 15, 2008)

My son and I are at 81st Street... My TT RS will be the feature car in the feature car in the Liqui Moly display tent.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

MKI TT
1)James
2)Mike 
3)Doug
4)Phil
5)Dmitry
6)Ben (if I'm in the country)
7)Seth 
8) Luc
9)Robert
10) Tory
11)214dub
12)elgringogilleo
13)kyle
14)Dacabrioguy
15)Jarred
16)alfred
17)Brie
18)Mike
19)Mark


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> MKI TT
> 1)James
> 2)Mike
> 3)Doug
> ...


Sorry forgot to give you my name. (Changed DaCabrioGuy to Charles)


----------



## trackreadyttrs (Sep 2, 2013)

I be there. My name is Paul. TTRS.


----------



## trackreadyttrs (Sep 2, 2013)

I be staying at..

Tidelands Caribbean Hotel 
409 Atlantic Avenue
Ocean City


----------



## trackreadyttrs (Sep 2, 2013)

I be driving from South Carolina. I be up there Friday night.
I'm new to H2oi. So, the TT meet will be on Saturday 5pm?
I thought show is Saturday and Sunday all day.

This TT meet is meeting after the Saturday show?

can anyone give me physical address for the meeting place. thanks a lot!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Paul,

Here is the info:

Date: 9/28/2013
Time: 5:30pm
Location: Rose's on 94th (same as last year)

If you haven't been to Ocean City, it's basically one long strip. The streets are names 1-120+. The meet will be at 94th at a restaurant called Rose's. It's hard to miss.

The meet is after the bbq on the Saturday


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Think I'm gonna start another separate thread this year "h20 2013 TT gallery" that way everyone can post their h20 pics in one thread and since its a separate thread easily searchable if someone wants to see out presence around the town :laugh: plus then next year I have pics to choose from to make a better roll call thread!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Almost 1 WEEK. Counting down the days with beer:laugh:
:beer:
:beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

One week for me! I'm leaving Wednesday.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

bump! less than 24hrs for me!


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

Getting excited! Making the 14hr trip thurs night.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Almost 1 WEEK. Counting down the days with beer:laugh:
> :beer:
> :beer::beer:
> :beer::beer::beer:
> ...


don't lie. you drank all the beer on day one.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> don't lie. you drank all the beer on day one.


Yeah I don't want to talk about it :/


----------



## sthmck (Jan 22, 2013)

Well guys I was planning on coming but last minute changes sent me to germany for the next two weeks. I am a little bummed, but I will try harder to make it next year.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

Looks like I am out too. My h2oi plans just blew up in my face.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear that guys. I just found out I have a Statics test on Friday too 





But I say **** it who cares about school


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

You guys all better be there!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I will lol. Doug will be there.


----------



## elgringogillao (Jun 1, 2005)

*Missed Show Registration!!!*

Hey guys I fell asleep at the wheel and missed the show car registration. Can I still pay at the gate like WF?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

PLAYED TT said:


> Sorry to hear that guys. I just found out I have a Statics test on Friday too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Statics is easy, just draw the free body diagram and make everything equal. :laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey guys I fell asleep at the wheel and missed the show car registration. Can I still pay at the gate like WF?


No idea but to be honest no one goes to that **** show:laugh:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Statics is easy, just draw the free body diagram and make everything equal. :laugh:


Exactly its not hard, but trusses take ****ing forever to do one and with the patience of a 5 month old I find myself hating it:laugh:


----------



## FatAce (Jan 30, 2012)

Just hit the road. See you mo'****as down there!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

elgringogillao said:


> Hey guys I fell asleep at the wheel and missed the show car registration. Can I still pay at the gate like WF?


I don't think so. But why not call them and find out?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

So pumped Saturday is getting closer


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Totally. Saw bklstunt's TT last night parked near the convention centre :beer: looked sick!


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Have fun everyone!!! James, make sure you make Doug drink a beer for me


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> Have fun everyone!!! James, make sure you make Doug drink a beer for me


You'll be getting many texts all weekend


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

PLAYED TT said:


> You'll be getting many texts all weekend


I look forward to the drunken texts and pictures lol


----------



## lucpost (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so bummed. All my "friends" backed out on me last minute. Now I'm seeing all this pictures on ig.


----------



## DaCabrioGuy (Sep 12, 2011)

lucpost said:


> I'm so bummed. All my "friends" backed out on me last minute. Now I'm seeing all this pictures on ig.


Same exact thing happened to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DeckManDubs said:


> I look forward to the drunken texts and pictures lol


Wait till you see how much beer we got lol


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I heard Roses isn't letting people in?


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

I think they are,I just saw the Beamer group just pulled out of the Roses lot.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Or maybe not. Whoever gets there first please post up the conditions of the Rose,s lot and new location for the meet if we can't get in roses parking lot.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well we got kicked out of roses. Looking for a new parking lot


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

We are at gold coast mall


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Where's that at? I was going to suggest Food lion at 118th


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Food lion it is on 118th NOW


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

It all worked out I guess ha. Was good seeing everyone.


----------



## Rford71 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yep, it all worked out in the end hopefully next year we will all get the park together.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Rford71 said:


> Yep, it all worked out in the end hopefully next year we will all get the park together.


I attended the MKII gtg which was on the mainland at the Walmart. Secluded no police issues. Might need to move it off the strip for next year


----------

